# Libnodave + Excel einzelnes Bit (setzen bzw. abfragen)



## Otto (21 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich versuche schon seit längeren 1 Bit mit dem Excel-Beispiel zu beeinflussen.
Doch irgendwie klappt das nicht so recht, weder Bit setzen noch das Abfragen vom Status des Bit´s bekomme ich zum Laufen.

Kann mir mal einer eine Hilfestellung geben, wie ich da am einfachsen vorgehe? 
Ich bin da nicht so der VBA Experte aber möchte schon verstehen wie ich soetwas angehen kann.

MfG Otto


----------



## BThewes (21 Dezember 2006)

Klappt denn die Kommunikation mit der SPS im Allgemeinen? Haben Sie da die mitgelieferten Beispiele getestet?


----------



## Otto (21 Dezember 2006)

Jau die Beispiele funktionieren, habe erstmal etwas mit dem Makro "readFromPLC" rumprobiert, aber trozdem blicke ich da noch nicht so ganz durch. 

MfG  Otto


----------

